
Researchers try Google approach to understanding photos - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Researchers+try+Google+approach+to+understanding+photos/2100-1025_3-6196093.html?tag=nefd.top
======
gibsonf1
Their results of being able to cut objects out of images and insert other
objects into images with environmental color/light/scale integration is really
impressive.

